# Miami,Fl Bad Leroy Brown F/Black A1132789



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Who named this dog??????









BAD LEROY BR - ID#A1132789

My name is BAD LEROY BR. 

I am a female, black German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 12, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1132789


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, what a head on this bitch! She is gorgeous (are they sure she's a she?). Wish I were closer, I might have to take a look. Though her expression leads me to believe she'd eat Renji alive.









I hope you get out of there, pretty gal.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

She is beautiful and I don't think the name will help her seem more adoptable. She's very serious looking which could intimidate anyone not very familiar with the breed. I hope there's a rescue for her.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

stunning


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I actually kind of like the name as a registered name. She looks like she could go by "Lee." I really like her.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I just hope no jerk adopts her to be a junkyard dog....


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Any way to find out what she is like?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: acurajaneAny way to find out what she is like?


You could try sending a PM to Fransheska. She volunteers there and might be able to meet her and get more pics if she's going there tomorrow. She tries to get as much info out on the M-D dogs as possible.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

